

The Secret Histories of Those @#$%ing Computer Symbols - prs
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/08/computer-symbols-history/

======
aw3c2
Single page: [http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/08/computer-symbols-
hist...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/08/computer-symbols-
history/all/1)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Further, it was submitted 5 hours before this item:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1610309>

------
ghostDancer
The first time you can find the @ is from a 1448 but it was used as a measure
, meaning 1/4 of a quintal (an ancient spanish weight measure) . (In spanish
with photos of ancient @'s)
[http://tejiendoelmundo.wordpress.com/2010/07/21/la-
curiosa-h...](http://tejiendoelmundo.wordpress.com/2010/07/21/la-curiosa-
historia-del-simbolo-de-la-arroba/) (In french)
<http://hapax.qc.ca/Pourquoi_arrobe_dans_10646.html>

------
gaius
The beachball was present in NeXTStep, there's no mystery over where Apple got
it!

